# What do you want to eat right now! yumm yumm!



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

umm... movenpick blackberry icecream


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i ate mc srispy so now nothing


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

M having ma dinner in Marriot, VIP lounge!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

krusty krab #laugh


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

just had KFC .. #wink


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

just had ice cream


----------



## Dr-G (Oct 7, 2008)

blackberry cheese cake mmmm lol


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

U finnaly had ur cake Dr.G, gud!

Just had breakfast!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i want to get an injection am having my ulcer pain


----------



## Dr-G (Oct 7, 2008)

lol. i wan a steak


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

want ice cream


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

AAAAA BIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
ULTRAAAA DARK CHOCOLATE CAKE #grin


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

lunch


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i wanna eat...

krispy kreme donuts
kfc's zinger
burger king's fries
and baskin robbins strawberry cheesecake icecream with strawberry sauce and whipped cream..


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

uffhfhhh..tht much ......


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yep  allllll daaat  hehehehe but i doubt i wud even get close to finishing  heheheh


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

lunch am starving


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Blackforest Muffin and a Toffee Nut Latte from Starbucks....ohh yeahh..


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im makin lasagna.....!!! who wants some????!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

what is that sara...never heard of it yaar........well...today i ate saywiyaan,sheerkhorma and chana chaat


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

im craving some hummus


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i love humus


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i know some idiot was gonna try to be funny by saying " im eating eid bakra!!"

so before you guys LIE and say im eating eid bakra im gona say it

IM EATING EID BAKRA!!!

HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

add some hummus to it.. hummus goes w/everything!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

nothing at all i am full with high teas


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> add some hummus to it.. hummus goes w/everything!


it doesn't go with ice cream.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah it doesnt.. ew.

i want................. ummm... cheesecake =P


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Im sure you could make hummus real cold and mix it with ice cream


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Im sure you could make hummus real cold and mix it with ice cream


haha, by all means go for it and report back


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Official Report: It is stated that on the 11th day of December of the year 2008, Hummus was mixed with walls ice cream vanilla flavor. The results of the test are as follows.

***INCONCLUSIVE***


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

maik7upurz said:


> Official Report: It is stated that on the 11th day of December of the year 2008, Hummus was mixed with walls ice cream vanilla flavor. The results of the test are as follows.
> 
> ***INCONCLUSIVE***


hahahaahhaha#laugh


----------



## collegian1 (Dec 15, 2008)

shawarma#happy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

tea


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Chewing Gum


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

gyros.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ice cream


----------



## Omer Rauf (Oct 9, 2007)

A steak...!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

in Islamabad? Good luck.


----------



## Omer Rauf (Oct 9, 2007)

i love lasagnia.>!!!!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Again, in Islamabad? Good luck.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

mee tooo  lasagna is myyy favoriteee


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

par never heard of it ....... i'll then try once.....hey give me a bite


----------



## ajoy (Mar 21, 2009)

< sara > said:


> umm... movenpick blackberry icecream


hi sara :happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

a cup of strong tea


----------



## msahmed2 (Mar 8, 2009)

Vanilla ice-cream!!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

One Starbucks..Toffee Nut Latte but thats only for Christmas....It has been a while since i last drank coffee, I had to quit as i was addicted.


----------



## Tinker bellz (Apr 1, 2009)

ok so i was really hungry and bored...started surfing medtudents and viola... i get to talk about food on medstudentd...lol
so...yummm...i want to eat an upgraded mc chicken spicy burger with fries and an upgraded coke too and after that mint chocolate ice cream from bakin robbins...#laugh 
but since i am stuck babysitting... i can't go out...*sob* *sniffff*


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

breakfast from canteen


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Mac and Cheese.
But I'm dieting.


----------



## S.A node (Jul 5, 2009)

Dont remind me, i want to have home food, stuck in the dorm for several days for my board exams. Ah mouth watering chicken chill, kalo dal would do gud.


----------



## ezabel (Oct 24, 2007)

i wnw have chocolate cake.......!


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

Wagamama Chicken Ramen!!


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Lime Yogurt.
Yeaaa baby.


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Had pancakes earlier this morning.


----------

